# shops



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

*any shops in San Antonio, TX*

any one know of any places in San Antonio or up 35 towards Austin that would have parts like the HALO lights for the B14 body? or any nissan parts at all for the B14.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

BUMP!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ajaexn26...

i dont live in san antonio , tx but i do carry the b14 halo light if you want it.. email/pm me if your interested.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

*cool*

thanks it's not justy for the HALOs it is for all the parts. There is little to no response here for any car but Hondas. When I had a honda that would have been sweet but, I dont own that thing anymore.............

thinking......gonna have to open my own shop here in SATX for nissans and toyotas!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

DEPENDING ON WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR THERE ARE A FEW PLACES HERE IN AUSTIN TI GET THINGS...THERE ARE A QUITE A FEW PERFORMANCE SHOPS HERE, ALSO..I HAVE INQUIRED ABOUT SOME OK DEALS...FOR INSTANCE I WAS QUOTED A COMPLETE CUSTOM MADE TURBO KIT FOR ONLY 2,300...I DONT HAVE NUMBERS OFF THE BAT, BUT I WILL GET THEM AND POST BACK..PEACE.......WWW.TEAM-NISMO-OF-AUSTIN.COM


----------

